# Ziwipeak samples?



## omguthrie

Is it possible to get samples of ziwipeak without buying the whole bag? 

Thanks!


----------



## michele

Yes go onto their website,i did here in uk and got 3 tiny tiny bags,somebody from us ordered samples and got loads of stuff


----------



## amyalina25

fill out the form on the website and u should get something in the post


----------



## omguthrie

Dang it, I don't see where to find the form... can someone point me to it?

Thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom

Try here:

Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition

Then you can put in the comment section some information on your dogs and what you were wanting to try, etc. They are a GREAT company to send out such generous samples and you really can't find a better dog food than Ziwi.


----------



## jesuschick

I just went here:
Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition

and filled out the form on the right (North America) and I just asked if I could buy samples of food and treats for my girls. I also asked if they could suggest which of their products I should use knowing one of mine has a sensitive tummy. Got a nice email indicating that she was sending me samples. Very shortly thereafter I got my trial size bag in the mail.


----------



## Blondie87

Yeah today I just received a trial bag and can of their food. Love them!


----------



## Reese and Miley

I emailed them a little over a week ago asking for suggestions for my little pack and questions about their food (hoping for samples lol) but I havent heard back from them at all, I keep checking my email and my junk folder and nothing  I hope they get back to me, Id love to try their food and treats.


----------



## Blondie87

I just outright asked for some samples. She emailed me back right away said that she would love to send some out. 2 weeks later I got mine in the mail!


----------



## Reese and Miley

That is so weird, I see everyone else has gotten samples or a reply back already. I sent them another message, hopefully I will hear something back.


----------



## cherper

Reese and Miley said:


> That is so weird, I see everyone else has gotten samples or a reply back already. I sent them another message, hopefully I will hear something back.


They don't like you katy!!! Get the hint ! 
:laughing8: bahaha! Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## amyalina25

i never got a reply when i requested a sample.. but it took about 2 weeks when i received a standard bag of treats.. and 2 trial bags! my girls LOVE it and i ordered a big bag of lamb flavour and a can of lamb flavour too, this stuff is amazing!!


----------



## Reese and Miley

cherper said:


> They don't like you katy!!! Get the hint !
> :laughing8: bahaha! Hope you hear something soon.


Lol! I was starting to wonder! I sent another message and she got back to me within a few hours, I dont think the first one went through. She said she will send some samples out and also recommended another premade raws brand of bones to add in for dental health which I thought was great. Im excited to try what they send us, especially the treats. I am careful about the treats I buy and only get organic stuff with natural ingredients, but still any kind of "biscuit" is going to have some grains and it seems silly to be paying extra for grain free food only to be giving it to them as a snack.


----------



## hershey109

I sent them an email and got one sample size bag of 'Daily-Dog' Cuisine in the mail. Looks like almost all chis here loves ziwipeak. My Hershey won't eat it. She would play with it, but would leave it and won't actually eat it. Anyone else have this experience with ziwipeak too?


----------



## Reese and Miley

hershey109 said:


> I sent them an email and got one sample size bag of 'Daily-Dog' Cuisine in the mail. Looks like almost all chis here loves ziwipeak. My Hershey won't eat it. She would play with it, but would leave it and won't actually eat it. Anyone else have this experience with ziwipeak too?


Ha! Good point. I tend to get really excited about trying a new food that I think will be better for them, and forget that just because it might be better quality doesnt mean they will actually _like_ it. We havent tried the ZP yet, but that was definitely my experience with THK.


----------



## cherper

I wonder what it would cost to feed leila zp?? She is 5 lbs. Anyone anyone?


----------



## Reese and Miley

cherper said:


> I wonder what it would cost to feed leila zp?? She is 5 lbs. Anyone anyone?


I have a similar question. Im thinking once we use up the rest of our massive bag of Orijen I would like to do a premade raw diet for them and see if that helps with things like Reese's itchy skin. Im curious what it will cost to do a mix of Stella & Chewys, Primal, and some ZP if they like it, but I think thats hard for most people on here to answer b/c theyre doing combinations of the premades with raw meat/bones, eggs, etc. I think Moni just does ZP for her three, maybe she can give us an idea?


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I'm feeding all of them dried and canned......I think around 2 months a bag.....I don't remember..... ....when I'm out I just send the bf to go get more....LOL....


----------



## N*T*M*4U

cherper said:


> I wonder what it would cost to feed leila zp?? She is 5 lbs. Anyone anyone?


probably will last you 3 months for the bag........


----------



## hershey109

Reese and Miley said:


> Ha! Good point. I tend to get really excited about trying a new food that I think will be better for them, and forget that just because it might be better quality doesnt mean they will actually _like_ it. We havent tried the ZP yet, but that was definitely my experience with THK.


Great! Thought it was just me! She's crazy about orijen, but I wanted to mix it with zp. Glad I got a sample first.


----------



## rms3402

Reese and Miley said:


> That is so weird, I see everyone else has gotten samples or a reply back already. I sent them another message, hopefully I will hear something back.




Same here! I haven't received a response back either and I emailed them about a week ago as well.


----------



## huskyluv

I posted a couple weeks ago about my experience requesting and receiving ZP samples in this thread:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/pre-made-food/59157-we-love-ziwipeak-even-more.html

I got prompt email replies but it took almost 4 weeks for me to receive samples. They are very busy, even when I was emailing them back and forth they told me they had a lot of sample requests and it was taking longer than usual to fill all the requests so give them time. I'm sure they are just overwhelmed.


----------



## Eric

question for you ziwi peak users, my Chi is 9 weeks old. What ziwipeak food should I be getting for him? is there a small breed size? is there a puppy specific version? thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## jesuschick

I happened to start with the Venison because N*T*M*4U (member here) kindly sent me a trial pack. One of my girls came to us with a tender tummy so I do not currently give it to her. 

Our other puppy is doing GREAT with it. She has been eating it since 14 weeks old. At first I crumbled it up a bit. When I mix supplements in it at night I add warm water. I also offer it to her as treats. She is small and has had no problem eating it in any form.

It is an all life stage food so there is no particular formula for puppies. The pieces are perhaps 1/2" squares that are like a crumbly jerky if that makes sense. There are 3 formulas-Venison, Venison and Fish and Lamb.

Hope that helps!


----------



## amyalina25

I requested the sample packs first before i bought it because my girls can be fussy.. They sent out the venison and my girls loved it!
So i ordered a 1kg bag of lamb as i know they are keen on lamb flavoured things and its been great, Penny preferes the canned zp so i order that aswell for her...
Penny is defo filling out which is a good thing and her coat is looking so healthy and shiny, need to watch how much im feeding Lola tho as she is getting rather porky!! Its so easy to over feed on Zp coz they only need small amounts


----------



## rms3402

What do you say when you contact them for samples? I have contacted them twice, and have yet to hear back.


----------



## ChiChiBu'sMom

*Samples of ZP*

I am new to this site and MY GOSH there are such beautiful CHi's here. I have sent to get samples.. I currently have 4 dogs but I work with a rescue so can easily get one or 2 fosters. I adopted my little chi baby who i was fostering just couldnt let her go..I will post pics soon : I currently feed my one boxer DVP duck and potatoe cause he has allergies and does great on it..my vet said he can only have duck, venesion or fish but he hates fish...my other 3 I have on Kirklands lamb and rice both kibble and canned mixed. They are doing good..I know it a ok food and I have to watch my pennies...not sure how much it would cost to feed 4 plus dogs ZP but willing to check it out..How much do you guys feed your chis..I give mine like 1/3 cup with a spoonful of canned in the am and in the pm...and I givin her to much. Look forward to talking to you guys and learning all I can.

Lisa


----------



## jesuschick

ChiChiBu'sMom said:


> I am new to this site and MY GOSH there are such beautiful CHi's here. I have sent to get samples.. I currently have 4 dogs but I work with a rescue so can easily get one or 2 fosters. I adopted my little chi baby who i was fostering just couldnt let her go..I will post pics soon : I currently feed my one boxer DVP duck and potatoe cause he has allergies and does great on it..my vet said he can only have duck, venesion or fish but he hates fish...my other 3 I have on Kirklands lamb and rice both kibble and canned mixed. They are doing good..I know it a ok food and I have to watch my pennies...not sure how much it would cost to feed 4 plus dogs ZP but willing to check it out..How much do you guys feed your chis..I give mine like 1/3 cup with a spoonful of canned in the am and in the pm...and I givin her to much. Look forward to talking to you guys and learning all I can.
> 
> Lisa


It is all by weight of the dog. Is it your new addition who is getting ZP? What is her weight?


----------



## svdreamer

I got a trial pack of the venison, it took about 3-4 weeks to get here.


----------



## flippedstars

rms3402 said:


> What do you say when you contact them for samples? I have contacted them twice, and have yet to hear back.


Idk! Same here and nada as far as response went! I gave up cuz we already buy it to have on hand anyway I just wanted freebies. But yeah, 2 e-mails and no dice. Oh well


----------



## 2Cheese

flippedstars said:


> Idk! Same here and nada as far as response went! I gave up cuz we already buy it to have on hand anyway I just wanted freebies. But yeah, 2 e-mails and no dice. Oh well


I requested weeks ago too and nothing  Guess too many people asking for feebies


----------



## rms3402

I had sent an email to ZP MANY MANY weeks ago, and then sent another email to them about 3 weeks after that. I just NOW received a package from them. I never received any response from them. So, I wouldn't give up hope just yet!

Unfortunately, they didn't send me nearly as much as they have sent some other members... just one trial pack, but hey! i won't complain, because that's better than nothing and it was very nice of them to send me even that.


----------



## BlueChi20

I have just sent off for samples too!!.......Fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## BlueChi20

Just thought you guys might like to know, I contacted the ZP website on thursday afternoon about some samples.....And they arrived this morning!! I couldn't believe it! Samples of both food and treats plus a list of UK suppliers....after what some of you guys had said I didn't think i would hear for months!!


----------



## ChiChiBu'sMom

Ok I contacted them thru e-mail like 2 weeks ago and nothing...what am i doing wrong?? Is cause of where I live???

Lisa


----------



## huskyluv

ChiChiBu'sMom said:


> Ok I contacted them thru e-mail like 2 weeks ago and nothing...what am i doing wrong?? Is cause of where I live???
> 
> Lisa


Myself and several other people who requested samples here in the states waited about 3.5 - 4 weeks before we received our samples. I'd say just have patience, some are getting them quickly and others slower. I have noticed that those in the UK are receiving samples faster than most people in the States.


----------

